# Sides?



## skorepeo (Jan 6, 2016)

I am looking at starting a catering service. I will be serving only 4 meats 1. Pulled Pork 2. Pork Ribs 3. Brisket 4. Chicken

I want to keep it simple and easy to reproduce. My question is what sides for each dish? My goal is to have a simple small menu and do it good so I only want 2 sides for each.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cole slaw, Mac n cheese, baked beans color greens.  All simple sides and traditional side for BBQ.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2016)

Above plus, you could use a Potato Dish. Potato Salad, Baked Potatoes, Fries, Sweet Potato Casserole or Baked Sweet Potato. Add Loaded Sweet Potato w/Pulled Pork, Cheese, Sour Cream, Scallions and Bacon as a Lunch Special. What is your location? Any " Got to have " local specialties? I worked several Restaurants in southern PA, close to Maryland. Just about EVERY restaurant but McDonalds had a Crabcake dinner and/or sandwich on the menu. I would offer a Choice of 2 sides rather than list A and B with Pork, C and D with Brisket, Etc. Guaranteed  people will ask to substitute A for D. Major PITA for your POS System and the Kitchen Staff...JJ


----------



## backwoodskevin (Jan 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Above plus, you could use a Potato Dish. Potato Salad, Baked Potatoes, Fries, Sweet Potato Casserole or Baked Sweet Potato. Add Loaded Sweet Potato w/Pulled Pork, Cheese, Sour Cream, Scallions and Bacon as a Lunch Special. What is your location? Any " Got to have " local specialties? I worked several Restaurants in southern PA, close to Maryland. Just about EVERY restaurant but McDonalds had a Crabcake dinner and/or sandwich on the menu. *I would offer a Choice of 2 sides rather than list A and B with Pork, C and D with Brisket, Etc. Guaranteed  people will ask to substitute A for D.* Major PITA for your POS System and the Kitchen Staff...JJ


I'll second that. There's always going to be someone who wants to change something on a fixed menu.


----------

